# What are our dogs thinking



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

When out on a walk.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is Molly exactly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these cartoons!! - where are they from? Do they do a calendar?? X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And Rufus too!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Not Maggie. She's a princess.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I love these cartoons they are always right on the money


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I love these cartoons!! - where are they from? Do they do a calendar?? X


They appear on my 
FB time line. Will try and find out re the calendar. If they don't....they should!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha yes!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey too. Although she does prefer the mud to fox poo, at the moment anyway!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

not ginger she don't even like getting her feet wet in the morning dew,,Haaa Haaa


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sugerlump said:


> not ginger she don't even like getting her feet wet in the morning dew,,Haaa Haaa


Cricket is the exact same lumpy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They say that dogs are a reflection of their owners. I wonder if we could prove/disprove that on here? On a scale of one to ten how much effort do you put into your general appearance (hair, clothes, make up etc...) and on a scale of one to ten how much does your dog(s) hate to be wet, muddy and smelly?

Human 1(could not care less)--------------10(always picture perfect)
Dog 1(100% mud monster)-----------------10(avoids even dew)

Me 2.5 - Rufus 1


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oooo you could be onto something Fairlie

Me 1
Molly 1
Chance 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

None of mine are into mud... although a good roll on a dead and smelly thing is not to be missed 

Me 1
Inzi 6
Dot 5
Kiki 5


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Deinately Poppy x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ok i admit it,,we (ginger mom and pop ) are all 10 we just hate to get dirty,and ginger minds me when i speak to her,a lot better then my kids did when they were young,,,Haa haa


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Me-5
Miles-1
Aimee Jane- 3
OH- 9


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Me 1
Lola 3
Nina 2


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hold on a second ladies. There is NO way I am letting Marzi, Ruth and 2nd claim you are 1's. 1's are like homeless people, long stringy dirty hair, filthy mismatched clothes, grimy uncut fingernails...etc... I have seen photos of all of you and none of you gets below a 4. Sorry!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

you tell them sweety.if you can't tell the truth well sham
Haaa Haaaa


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Me 6. Max 7 Phoebe 8


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I love these cartoons!! - where are they from? Do they do a calendar?? X


Google Off the leash, you'll find loads.

ok - me - 3, (95% of time 8% if going out - does that complicate things?!)
Dudley - 1.5


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> ok i admit it,,we (ginger mom and pop ) are all 10 we just hate to get dirty,and ginger minds me when i speak to her,a lot better then my kids did when they were young,,,Haa haa


Holy cow this is not what I expected. Maybe it is the name Lumpy that makes me think you have a sort of relaxed, rumpled, mismatched buttons look? Or maybe it was all the talk about chickens? Are you sure you are a 10 Lumpy? To me a 10 in a guy would be a guy who waxes his chest, uses multiple hair and skin products and alligator shoes. 

In any case I think the numbers are starting to show a bit of a pattern. I am no statistician though.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oops! Went the wrong way. . Me 6. Max 5 Phoebe 4 ( because they both roll in chicken poop...and Phoebe jumps into puddles with all four paws! Whereas Max saintly tip toes in and through ?Tulips of course!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Me: 3
Poppy: 1
Datun: -10


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No chest waxing going on in your house eh Mazz?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Hold on a second ladies. There is NO way I am letting Marzi, Ruth and 2nd claim you are 1's. 1's are like homeless people, long stringy dirty hair, filthy mismatched clothes, grimy uncut fingernails...etc... I have seen photos of all of you and none of you gets below a 4. Sorry!


Oh I thought you meant how I felt about the dogs being muddy etc. 

Okay for myself - i would say 5


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Have I posted a photo of me? Anyway these are my boots - note the slightly falling apart at the edges and stitching coming lose - I might concede a 2 but not much higher, although I do aim for slightly more respectable for work 










Not sure what this does for your theory but my first dog was a clear 10 - he was the original Mr Teflon and just never got dirty and would walk round puddles - he was rehomed as a 5 year old though so maybe his first owners were 10's too?

Mollys' original owner was also a 10 and I suspect would have described Molly as a 10 - but she was rarely walked and never off lead so did not have many opportunities for muck - she now revels in muck, digs, rolls and generally gets filthy so a definite 1.

Chance has said I was too harsh on her so has asked for her level to be amended to a 4 as she rarely rolls or digs, but does enjoy water very muchly


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Me: 3
> Poppy: 1
> Datun: -10


Eh? Hang on, I've only just found this comment. I cultivate this look to avoid being picked on by big issue sellers and high street charity muggers.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Fairlie
Holy cow this is not what I expected. Maybe it is the name Lumpy that makes me think you have a sort of relaxed, rumpled, mismatched buttons look? Or maybe it was all the talk about chickens? Are you sure you are a 10 Lumpy? To me a 10 in a guy would be a guy who waxes his chest, uses multiple hair and skin products and alligator shoes.

well you are close i wear swede shoes ,i can comb the hair on my chest and mi shave my head,,any thing else you want to know..Haaaa Haaaa
and the whole name is sugerlump. just like M+M's i can melt in your mouth and not in your hands Heeeee Heeeee


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady 8
Me...7
Cricket 9


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd that is my favourite picture of Molly yet. I love your boots too. I think I saw a photo of you on your blog? You are definitely "posher" than me, will you settle for a 3?

Sugarlump, ok it all makes sense, if you comb your chest hair you do get a ten! 

Now I just need someone who can do statistics to run these numbers and see if any significant correlations appear. If memory serves I got 39% on my first try of uni level stats. I don't think it should be me.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

so what did you come up with.what people are just like there puppy's..are all the people with clean puppy's..all clean. and what about the fact that you will start looking just like your dog,,i hear that all the time.is there any truth in it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I guess the theory is tidy people raise tidy dogs, but I need a number cruncher to prove it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

think you could add cars too, mine is always untidy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> 2nd that is my favourite picture of Molly yet. I love your boots too. I think I saw a photo of you on your blog? You are definitely "posher" than me, will you settle for a 3?


I love that photo of her too - although she does look "abandoned waif" rather than "being bribed to pose!" 

The only photo I can think is maybe one with me and the dogs squashed on a chair - in which case I am in work clothes as I was picking them up from my friends - I maybe just about scrape into a 3 for work and back down to 2 in my own time (and thankfully nobody really cares how scruffy I am as long as I can do my job - I think I am probably just considered eccentric  ) 

Ah cars - I have to clear the footwell of the passenger seat on the rare occasions I give anyone a lift - they rarely ask for a lift twice for some reason?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Cars might actually be a better way to do the correlation because it is more objective. Everyone could count the debris in the front seats of their car and we could do a reverse correlation. We would have to set an upper limit though to save some of us (me) from embarrassment, maybe 10?

Anyways dirty dogs are healthy dogs. The layer of encased muck protects them from insects, masks their scent from prey and predators, keeps their temperature regulated and provides cammoflage. That is how it works for cows at least, so it must work with dogs too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Is the scale defined before I disclose the front seat junk in my car Fairlie?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well i'm finding out a lot about the girls who have all them wonderfully cared for puppy's and dogs.that all look so great in photos,is it any wonder why they just show the dogs and not them Heee Heeee.i think some one should make up a thread of the owners in all there glory Haa Haa i think that would be so much fun to see them all LOL


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My finger nails are frequently dirty - I'll happily live in a tent or a mud hut and have been known to go out with odd shoes on and not notice until standing in a queue at my son's parents evening 
I'll stick with my one.
(unsurprisingly my car can not be described as tidy either )


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok there is definitely a pattern emerging here! Have you guys noticed that it is (was, in my case) Marzi, 2nd and I posting most of the photos of our dogs in fields, streams, seas, lakes, swamps, ponds.......the list goes on and on and on....Half of the photos are shot at angles where we are lying in the dirt or sand on our stomachs. We proudly wear the 1 label along with our mismatched shoes, filthy cars and dirty fingernails.  

I have a new theory which is that most dogs will get AS dirty as their people will let them. NOT that some dogs are tidy and others not.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

fairlie..very good post ,,but you did not give an answer to my post ,about the people who own the wonderful puppy's/ dogs...lets see the wonderful people who care for and love the puppy's and dogs ok i think it would be fun to see who we have been chatting with all this time Haaa Haaa


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> ok i think it would be fun to see who we have been chatting with all this time Haaa Haaa


Careful what you wish for. Once seen, some things can never be 'unseen' again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok there is definitely a pattern emerging here! Have you guys noticed that it is (was, in my case) Marzi, 2nd and I posting most of the photos of our dogs in fields, streams, seas, lakes, swamps, ponds.......the list goes on and on and on....Half of the photos are shot at angles where we are lying in the dirt or sand on our stomachs. We proudly wear the 1 label along with our mismatched shoes, filthy cars and dirty fingernails.
> 
> I have a new theory which is that most dogs will get AS dirty as their people will let them. NOT that some dogs are tidy and others not.


Okay so I'm not a 1 but I do allow my dogs to (I figure it does no harm, they have an urge which they should see through, and I can bath them if needs be):

Roll in fresh green cow pat (Nina was green for days) - tick
Roll in muddy puddles - tick
Roll in fox/rabbit/badger poop - tick
Swim in muddy rivers - tick
Run through muddy fields - tick 

And I have been known to lie down on wet grass and at the beach in an attempt to get good shots! I don't mind muddy wet walks as long as I have appropriate clothing on. 

So perhaps your theory is right in that dogs gets as dirty as their owners let them, but I don't think there is enough evidence to suggest that owners upwards of 4 in your scale have cleaner dogs!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lumpy many of the lovely people here have posted photos of themselves, I think it was around last Christmas? If you look you might find them. Have we ever seen a photo of you?

My current camera problems stop me from posting mine (that and my neurotic disposition).


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

fairlie said:


> I have a new theory which is that most dogs will get AS dirty as their people will let them. NOT that some dogs are tidy and others not.


In some cases this is very true - Molly was like this with her first owners. She had the occasional walk in a city park on a short lead and had never had a free run  her owner did tell me as she was a small dog I would need to understand she would never be able to walk for longer than 30 minutes 

My reply was that I would see what she was capable of when fit and let her decide. I often think of them when we are back after a couple of hours off lead walk where she has been getting filthy and having a great time  

There are exceptions though - like genuinely clean dogs - my first never got his toes wet if he could possibly avoid it, and owners who give their dogs all the freedom but are slightly better scrubbed than the likes of me


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Lumpy many of the lovely people here have posted photos of themselves, I think it was around last Christmas? If you look you might find them. Have we ever seen a photo of you?
> 
> My current camera problems stop me from posting mine (that and my neurotic disposition).


When your picture posting equipment is working again, do you think you could repost the balaclava, boot wearing, ram carving, picture of you again please?? 
It sure was an ILMC all time classic!!  
 xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> fairlie..very good post ,,but you did not give an answer to my post ,about the people who own the wonderful puppy's/ dogs...lets see the wonderful people who care for and love the puppy's and dogs ok i think it would be fun to see who we have been chatting with all this time Haaa Haaa


Fairlie is correct, a while ago we all bit the bullet and posted the "face behind the posts" ..... Ruth is the best at finding old posts and linking them back in, if Ruth reads this post maybe she will do the honours! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

sugerlump said:


> fairlie..very good post ,,but you did not give an answer to my post ,about the people who own the wonderful puppy's/ dogs...lets see the wonderful people who care for and love the puppy's and dogs ok i think it would be fun to see who we have been chatting with all this time Haaa Haaa


In the meantime. - a selfie of you and ginger would be awesome! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Fairlie is correct, a while ago we all bit the bullet and posted the "face behind the posts" ..... Ruth is the best at finding old posts and linking them back in, if Ruth reads this post maybe she will do the honours! X


Haha! You read my mind! I was reading and thought I'm going to go find lumpy's lovely picture!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ok people here is the wonderful ginger and her big blue ball.she really loves this toy,it is her favorite,and me I'm just the guy that fills her food dish Haa Haa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pic of your&'ginger x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok Lumpy you definitely get a 10. I see your chair is protected with a towel even though you have a non shedding dog. That is a 10 in my book.


----------

